# Speaker System and Amp/Receiver Recommendations for Outdoor Event



## Tori808 (Apr 22, 2021)

Hello! I hope this is the correct place to post this since I’m asking for recommendations and advice on how to set up a speaker system outdoors.

I currently own an old home theater sound system that I cobbled together and I’ve run into some issues.

Here is what I have:

Five RCA surround sound speakers (6 ohm, 80 – 120W)
Denon in command AVR-2312CI 7-channel amplifier 105 watts per channel into 8 ohms (20-20,000 Hz) 2 channels driven
Pyle PSPVC4 Speaker Selector 4 channel high power stereo speaker selector – 100 watts per channel with speaker systems that have a minimum impedance of 8 ohms
Polk Audio powered subwoofer
I had an old RCA receiver that came with the speakers and it worked wonderfully for several years (until it died). I recently replaced it with an old Denon AVR-2313CI and now the PYLE speaker selector will cause it to shut down almost immediately. I’ve tried troubleshooting and my guess is that the speakers are drawing too much power from the receiver through the speaker selector causing it to go into protective mode and shut down. I’ve had to switch over to a smaller NILES SPS-4 speaker selection system without the volume control. The NILES SPS-4 does have a protection mode which is probably keeping my 6 ohm speakers from tripping up the receiver when I crank up the volume.

So here is where I need help: I DJ an annual outdoor private event and would like to upgrade my current sound system to prevent my receiver from overheating/shutting down when playing music at a higher volume. With my current setup, I’ve had to use a box fan to help keep my poor receiver from overheating. I would like to hook up 8 speakers total to my Pyle Speaker Selector so I can control the volume in the different zones. Background music at a moderate to high volume would be piped in for 16 – 17 hours a day, 4 days in a row and I’d need to be able to crank up the volume for dance music in the evenings. I would probably only need to use the powered subwoofer for the dance music as well.
I don’t want to invest in a PA system with just two large speakers because the event is set up like an immersive themed party in a forested area (near a home on private property). A few of the speakers would be strapped to trees and a few of the speakers would be hanging in event tents. I am wondering if I should invest in a whole new outdoor speaker system or a commercial system like the ones used in bars and restaurants?

I contacted PYLE customer support and they were stumped when I tried to explain my situation. The amp they recommended was their Wireless BT Home Theater Preamplifier PD3000BT Wireless BT Home Theater Preamplifier PD3000BT (which I found cheaper on Amazon!). If something like this would work with 8 speakers connected to my PYLE speaker selector, that would be great! But they could not give me any confirmation on if that would work or not. Having the microphone input on a preamplifier would be a bonus so I could make announcements at the event.

Things I’d need to also consider are:

- What is the correct gauge wire I should use for the speakers?

- Would the long distance between the speakers and the receiver affect the sound/impedance (there are several 20X20 and 10x20 tents on a large piece of land)?

- I do have access to electrical outlets on the property but I’m wondering if I’m using the correct extension cord to power everything? Would I need to be careful if I’m having to power a 3000W Preamp or something similar? I don’t want to overload a circuit.

- If I want to save money and only buy a new amp, can I get away with mixing my old 6 ohm speakers with 3 newer speakers?

- A bonus would be if I could play different music in different areas of the event site from the same amp – would I need to set up another receiver to do this so the music is coming from two different sources?

Whew! Apologies for the huge wall of text 😅. Any advice or recommendations would be appreciated!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Electronic protection mechanisms in a situation such as this are typically just on or off; they either allow current through or they don't. Since the Pyle speaker selector causes a receiver shutdown when it's in the loop and the Niles doesn't that suggests to me the 6 ohm speaker load is not the culprit, to me it seems the Pyle component is where the issue is. The reason I mention that is because you're looking at a new preamp but I'm not certain it would resolve the problem.

I'm not sure about about that Pyle "3000 watt preamplifier" either. A preamp shouldn't be powering speakers, it's a command and control center for all devices in the audio system. With a preamp in the chain there's supposed to be an external amplifier whose sole job is to power the speakers.

The longer the speaker wire run the more potential for problems like interference. There's also a possibility that you'll loose some wattage but I'm not sure that would be very noticeable in this instance.


----------



## Tori808 (Apr 22, 2021)

theJman said:


> Electronic protection mechanisms in a situation such as this are typically just on or off; they either allow current through or they don't. Since the Pyle speaker selector causes a receiver shutdown when it's in the loop and the Niles doesn't that suggests to me the 6 ohm speaker load is not the culprit, to me it seems the Pyle component is where the issue is. The reason I mention that is because you're looking at a new preamp but I'm not certain it would resolve the problem.
> 
> I'm not sure about about that Pyle "3000 watt preamplifier" either. A preamp shouldn't be powering speakers, it's a command and control center for all devices in the audio system. With a preamp in the chain there's supposed to be an external amplifier whose sole job is to power the speakers.
> 
> The longer the speaker wire run the more potential for problems like interference. There's also a possibility that you'll loose some wattage but I'm not sure that would be very noticeable in this instance.


Thank you so much for the information! I suspected that the PYLE channel selector could be the issue which is a bummer. 
I found what I believe is an external amplifier that may resolve my issue: https://www.amazon.com/12-Channel-W...amplifier&qid=1619489475&s=electronics&sr=1-3

It has the volume control built in for 12 channels and has decent reviews.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow, that's a lot for under $300. 87% of the reviews are either 4 or 5 stars which is impressive.


----------

